# Medical Insurance/Schooling



## kelly (Oct 7, 2007)

This is for Mr Stravinsky,
I have read your replies to other people's queries and I am very impressed with your knowledgeable answers including to myself in the past.
My question this time is.
In a recent enquiry you said that private medical insurance for a couple in there mid 50's was £65 per month, in our case we have 2 children (10 & 11 years) do they get free medical insurance or would we have to take out a seperate one for them?
The other query is we are thinking of coming to spain sep 08. We were considering paying for a holiday and using the time to look around for rental accommodation. Can we rent before coming over and how do we do this?We have read that using local Spainish estate agents is much cheaper than a British one, hence our thoughts about the holiday first. Have you any suggestions? 
Lastly, my partner has been teaching all his life and we were wondering if it is possible to teach our children at home. And if it is, is it possible under spainish law? 
Look forward to your reply. Kelly


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Kelly

Thanks for that ..... it diesn't take much to help other people out and its often easier to find the info when you are already here

*Firstly homeschooling:* It is legal to do this here and I understand there are a lot of people that do it. This site may help you to start doing some research
Homeschool World: Spain Homeschool Organizations and Support Groups

A.L.E. Asociación para la Libre Educación

Unfortunately they are all in Spanish, but if you use something like Babbelfish as an online translator then you may get the gist of it 

*Regarding private health care,* you'll probably have to pay but I suspect it won't be very much. When I ran my company in the UK we gave private health care to some 18 year old employees, and it cost us just under £18 a month each. Dont forget to apply for your E106's from the DWP though, which will give you all up to two years free state cover here. Of course if you are working over here and contributing to the Spanish system then you won't need private health cover, unless of course you feel you want it.

*The thorny issue of Estate Agents in Spain.* Well, afaik there are no regulators at the moment for estate agents so anyone can come over here and become one. I know of estate agents who are also electricians and alarm fitters .

Let me put it this way ....... its not uncommon for you to find a property for sale with several different agents for different prices. They go to a client, take the house on at a commission rate (which is normally more than the UK) and then add a sum on top when they advertise which they pocket if they sell it.

Dont pay an agent to find you a home!

Now thats not to say they are all like that, but as per your plans my advice to you would be that when you move over here, find a place to rent for a while. Firstly, if you buy straight off you may eventually decide you don't like the area, and secondly you will time to look around properly, establish what the going rates are. It took us a year to find the house we wanted, consisting of about 4 different trips, and we ended up buying in an area we had not considered before we started!

Try going online, there are plenty of sites with rental properties and you can view them online before coming over to look at them. Most online agents will take you to view. Dont always be put off by the asking price. There are deals to be done for longer term rentals.

Firstly you have to decide on the area you want to move to. Once you have done that you can seriously start your search

Feel free to ask any more questions 


*AND A MESSAGE TO THE AGENTS* ..... THIS IS NOT A CUE TO FLOOD THE THREAD WITH PROPERTY OFFERS


----------



## kelly (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you for all you advice on my questions, very grateful and will take what you said on board....one small error though, we will not be buying, we will be renting long term....We'll be in touch...regards Kelly..


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

kelly said:


> Thank you for all you advice on my questions, very grateful and will take what you said on board....one small error though, we will not be buying, we will be renting long term....We'll be in touch...regards Kelly..



ah yes, but you mentioned about Spanish estate agents being cheaper and for a moment I thought you were paying someone to find rental accomodation for you .....It has been known!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Let me put it this way ....... its not uncommon for you to find a property for sale with several different agents for different prices. They go to a client, take the house on at a commission rate (which is normally more than the UK) and then add a sum on top when they advertise which they pocket if they sell it.


Also worth mentioning that the "rules" vary area to area. Some areas agency fees a re the buyers problem - others the sellers and others (Valencia iirc) you split it. If you're good at haggling the agent WILL reduce his commission. The Spanish ime are by nature wary of "exclusive" agencies. 

The magazine FOTOCHALETS is a good way to get a feel for prices - also browsing you'll see the multi agent properties - may also find a decent agent who'll offer you what you really want rather than what they have on offer and cant shift!

My advice is however - Under no circumstances buy/sell without using a "notario" (public notary). There are many rural properties built without proper permissions - some get sold as "private" sales. Recently some have hit the news here as upon change of ownership the law was enforced - ilegal properties demolished with no right to rebuild - and as it's private you have only recourse to the seller - who's disappeared.


----------

